# Anyone recommend a campsite near Alicante



## compassrose (May 1, 2005)

Hi. Planning to be in this area in February and wondered if anyone has a recommendation for a reasonably priced site within a radius of about 30 miles or so for a campsite handy to beach, shops etc. I know this is subjective but would rather base my search on a recommendation. I have an acsi card.

David


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.campings.com/camping-javea-javea/?idlengua=3

camping in Javea very nice facilities reasonably priced.We spent 3 weeks there in 2010 got some pictures if you wish.
good luck


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

There is a nice clean site at Calpe (Called Calpemar) with a short walk to beaches and shops.
Also a new aire has opened up there run by the couple who run the Odissea Aire in Denia which was the site of the last 2010 MHF rally.

Chris


----------



## travelingirl (Sep 1, 2009)

we stay at cap blanch Altea,right on the beach, close to shops etc
Kim


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Not far down the road from Alicante airport - Camping La Marina. Situated in attractive woodlands and handy for an enourmous sandy beach (part of which is naturist).

http://www.campinglamarina.co.uk/


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

There are 2 Marjal sites not far from Alicante, one in Guardamar and one in Crevillente, both are listed on here, the Crevillente one is opening soon as has a special offer of 11euros per night and free electric.

The Guardamar site is nearer to the beach, but more expensive, hope this helps.


cheers 
Cavaqueen


----------

